

Sxript: Arbitrary-precision math and programming environment - deanmen
http://people.umass.edu/wfbarnes/STxAxTICMathWriteup.html

======
zo1
How am I supposed to pronounce the name?

~~~
JadeNB
'Toothgnip'. (Incidentally, if you don't like 'Sxript', then you'll just love
the 'STxAxTIC' library apparently underlying it.)

